

Breakdown of web-developer salary by experience, employer and location. - dc2k08
http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Web_Developer/Salary

======
ssanders82
joelonsoftware has only had, oh, about 200 of these threads. But what the
hell: 26 y.o./PHP & C#/2-4 years exp./east coast/$40-50hr.

Question to anyone out west: is the freelance market any better than this? I'd
love to move out there this fall. What are you hourly-rate guys getting?

